# What is this tree?



## Cody Killgore (Jun 19, 2014)

So, I've been trying to figure out what this tree is for a long time. I haven't made much progress. I thought maybe someone will look at it and say "AH-HA, i know exactly what that is!".

So the leaves on this thing are humongous, heart-shaped and fuzzy. The fruit looking thing in the picture is about the size of a golf-ball and is super sticky. If you touch it, you get sappy sticky stuff on your hands.

The bark from the main trunk looks a little different than the bark on this stem with all the leaves and stuff. Not sure if that made sense...lol

Any ideas??? It's been buggin me


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

I wanna say catalpa but that fruit is not catalpa fruit. Have you played around with the dendrology at Virginia Tech website at all. They have some really good tool to Id trees.


----------



## indonesianwood (Jun 20, 2014)

look like portia tree from its leaf and bark...
is the tree flowering.?
people in indonesian sometimes called it waru..
it has nice color heart wood ,the wood color look like poplar to me..
this is the example of the wood i got from google.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 22, 2014)

I haven't seen any flowers Arya, but it's possible I missed them.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 22, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I wanna say catalpa but that fruit is not catalpa fruit. Have you played around with the dendrology at Virginia Tech website at all. They have some really good tool to Id trees.



I have tried to use their phone app. Every time I use it I end up with 0 results. I never know what it's talking about when it gets into leaf scars and all that jazz.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 22, 2014)

The flowers are long gone and that fruit (seed) is where the flowers once were.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 22, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> I have tried to use their phone app. Every time I use it I end up with 0 results. I never know what it's talking about when it gets into leaf scars and all that jazz.


Try leaving those slots blank answering all the questions can lead to the 0 results. Enter just a few you are sure of such as location, leaf pattern (do the leaves oppose each other off the twig or are they staggered) and another obvious one is narrow leaf (ever green) or broad leaf (deciduous) try that and see if it helps


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 23, 2014)

The fruit looks to me like butternut they are super sticky when green. Mighty fine eating if they are, but you will earn every ounce of it. They are a tough not to crack.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 23, 2014)

The leaves aren't butternut. Butternut is very similar to walnut with the leaves


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 23, 2014)

paw paw? just a wild guess..... edit, just googled it, pretty sure it's not paw paw....


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 23, 2014)

could it be a princess tree? I googled and googled and everything about a princess tree (although, that seems to be the only common name) matches up... leaves, bark, seed pod.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 23, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> could it be a princess tree? I googled and googled and everything about a princess tree (although, that seems to be the only common name) matches up... leaves, bark, seed pod.


DING DING DING! It looks like you got it. I checked the VT website and it looks like a match to one of 2 trees check it out http://dendro.cnre.vt.edu/dendrology/data_results_with_common.cfm


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 23, 2014)

Cody, That is a Royal paulownia or prince tree I think. Is also called empress tree,cotton tree and blue catalpa and is native to Japan and China.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 23, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> Cody, That is a Royal paulownia or prince tree I think. Is also called empress tree,cotton tree and blue catalpa and is native to Japan and China.


Huh blue catalpa? The leaves look awfully like northern catalpa we have in my neck of the woods. Is the wood similar?


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 23, 2014)

Yep. I think you guys are right. And now that I google it, I do remember seeing those purple flowers .

Awesome. Thanks for the ID!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 23, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> Yep. I think you guys are right. And now that I google it, I do remember seeing those purple flowers .
> 
> Awesome. Thanks for the ID!


Now the important part. .. the wood.... Whatcha gonna do with it? Got any pix?


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 23, 2014)

Haha. Tree is still standing. It's been sitting behind my shop for a while. Always wondered what it was. I might could cut off a branch or something . No idea what it looks like.


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 24, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Huh blue catalpa? The leaves look awfully like northern catalpa we have in my neck of the woods. Is the wood similar?


Regular catalpa has a bean like seed pod.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 24, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> Regular catalpa has a bean like seed pod.


I know. I have several I drive past each day. It is just starting to flower up here. Tge flowers are similar but much less purple and have more white


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 25, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I know. I have several I drive past each day. It is just starting to flower up here. Tge flowers are similar but much less purple and have more white


Wouldn't mind having one in my yard. Down here we have moth that lays it's eggs on the leaves of catalpa tree and the catapillars hatch out to eat the leaves. The catalpa worms, as called, are prized as fish bait

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

